# Just given a TRX26



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Now I need to figure out what I want to do with this thing. I don't need another snowblower so selling it is what I'm leaning toward. It's in reasonably good shape, peeling paint is its biggest detractor.

It needs an augerbelt, skid shoes, ad a shave plate. The chute and its rotation control is loose and sloppy, the deflector control cable feels tight and rusty. Annoyingly it's missing it's belly pan and belt cover. 

The auger bucket has an interesting mechanism for locking in height. It's a shaft that gets squeezed by a clamping action to maintain height adjustment. It's currently not working but it appears an adjustment might easily fix it. 

The augers and impeller spin freely and the impeller bearing is in good shape.

The friction disk is hard as a rock and looks worn down, but it has positive engagement still.

The LH358SA runs, needs a carb cleaning and possibly a valve adjustment but does fire right up. I know the LH318 had varying power ratings from 7-8.5 depending on the build. What's the story with the LH358. 9-11? 

I want to swap engines with my MTD gold 826.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I decided what to do with this thing. Use it for parts.

I'm going to go through the engine then swap it out on my MTD with a 318 tec. 40cc goes a long way.

The tractor portion with tracks is going to my friend who hunts. He is so excited to make a deer pulling machine. 

As for the bucket, I'm going to cut out the impeller housing to make a liner for my friends snapper. His gravel driveway has wore multiple holes in his housing.

Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> The tractor portion with tracks is going to my friend who hunts. He is so excited to make a deer pulling machine.


Very cool! I'd never considered what else you could do with the tractor portion of a blower. Especially one with tracks! 

And, umm, don't you mean he's so excited to make a Deere pulling machine? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Very cool! I'd never considered what else you could do with the tractor portion of a blower. Especially one with tracks!
> 
> And, umm, don't you mean he's so excited to make a Deere pulling machine?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...


LoL, well done sir.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Curious, is he going to put an air filter on it? With leaves getting kicked up, dust, etc, I'm guessing it would be better off with some protection against sucking in junk.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I kept the LH358 to install inplace of the LH318 on my MTD. He's planning on buying a 3hp predator to install. Its not going to need anything more powerful then that.

I suggested bolting lengths of tractor trailer tire across the tracks for added grip. Should bite on asphalt and dirt well while still being flexible.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's awesome. I'd love to see a video of it when it's ready.


----------

